# 7Jx16h2 et42 what is the bore for this audi rim...



## SubCode (Mar 18, 2004)

and will I need a hub centric adapter to mount on my 08 passat?


----------



## SubCode (Mar 18, 2004)

FYI I found the answer..Its the same!!, no hub centric needed..

Audi
Model Year PCD Offset Bore
100/200 90 to 94 5x112 30 to 42 57.1
80/90/Coupe 92 to 95 4x108 35 to 42 57.1
A2 00> 5x100 38 to 45 57.1
A3 96 to 03 5x100 38 to 42  57.1
New A3 03> 5x112 42 to 50 57.1
A4 94 to 00 5x112 35 to 42 57.1
A6 94> 5x112 35 to 42 57.1
A8 02> 5x112 35 to 42 57.1
A8/S8 94 to 02 5x112 35 to 42 57.1
Allroad 00> 5x112 15 to 25 57.1
Cabriolet 92 to 00 4x108 35 to 42 57.1
S3 98> 5x100 35 to 42 57.1
S4 98 to 91 5x112 35 to 42 57.1
S6 94> 5x112 35 to 42 57.1
TT 99> 5x100 25 to 42 57.1[/INDENT][/LEFT][/CENTER][/LEFT]


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Glad you found the answer.

57.1 is pretty standard for VW/Audi. :beer:


----------

